# جراحه القلب المفتوح Open Heart Surgery



## eng2006 (8 يناير 2007)

مرحبا اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
تحيه طيبه
اتمنى ان يعجبكم شرح هذا الموضوع الذي يعتبر من المواضيع المهمه في الوقت الحاضر و كيفية العلاج منه .. ان شاء الله انزل موضوع يشرح heart - lung Machian و هو جهاز معقد يستعمل في صاله العمليات و بلأخص في جراحه القلب المفتوح ..لكن عندي افلام توضيحيه لهذا الموضوع ..و لكن للاسف المساحه المتاحه في المنتدى لم تكن كافيه .. الحمد لله والشكر على اتمام الجزء الاول... مع فائق الشكر و التقدير
Eng. Ebaa Issam Abood:14:


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (8 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Biomedical (10 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم ،

أشكرك على هذه المشاركة وجزاك الله خيرا.

أضم لك صوتي مطالبا بإتاحة مساحة أكبر لتحميل الملفات حيث أني لم أتمكن أيضا من تحميل حتى (4MB) لملف Word ! على الرغم من العديد من المحاولات. 

نتطلع إلى موضوعك Heart lung machine بحماس شديد.


تحياتي لك.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يناير 2007)

شكرأ هبه اروع ما شاهدت والى الأمام وتسلم يدكِ .

وجزاكِ الله الف خير وبركة .

تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## biomed (12 يناير 2007)

*مضخ قلب-رئتين --- Pump*

السلام عليكم
الصور في المرفقات توضح مضخة قلب رئتين من شركة "كوب-ستوكيرت اس 3 " اثناء التحضير قبيل البدء بالعملية- تغيير صمام اورطي تالف 
لمن يريد اي اسفسار عن المضخ بامكانة استشارتي؛ اعمل كمهندس اجهزة طبية عام في شتى مجالات الحقل الطبي فاقوم بعمل الصيانة والوقاية وايضا فني طبي تخصص عمليات قلب مفتوح(مضخ+بالون+ايكمو+القلب الصناعي)-الطب النووي(تاليوم-101)-اجهزة الكتروفيزيولوجيا(هولتر قلب+ضغط دم+ارجوميتر)- جاسترولوجي-تنفس اصطناعي-تخدير حيث اقوم بالفحوصات الطبية واشكل الذراع الايمن للطاقم الطبي
والله الموفق​


----------



## biomed (12 يناير 2007)

*صور اضافية*

صور من نفس العملية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يناير 2007)

الأخ Biomed.
تحية طيبة .

نشيد بردك وبمشاركتك ونأمل بطرح مالديك لأثراء القسم بما يفيد ويخدم الأن ولاحقأ تطلعات المهندس

الطبي العربي .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد سمير كاظم (13 يناير 2007)

عاشت ايدك ياايباء على هذه المشاركه واتمنالك التوفيق بعون الله


----------



## eng2006 (14 يناير 2007)

*شكر و تقدير*

السلام عليكم
تحيه يا زملائي الاعزاء في مجال الهندسه الطبيه
اشكركم على هذه الكلمات الطيبه و الجميله ..و اشكر الاخ biomed و الاخ شكري و الاخ محمد يامن و الاخ محمد سمير على هذه المشاركات في التعبير و الاحاسيس الجميله و هذا كله دافع الى الامام في لنتواصل في تتطور العلم بصورة سريعه .. ان شاء الله اشرح عن موضوع heart - lung machine بشرح مفصل و ينال رضاكم و من الله التوفيق


----------



## amontilladow (15 يناير 2007)

thank you about this beatifull topic eng2006


----------



## eng2006 (7 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

محتاج مساحه كافيه حتى انزل الفلم الخاصى في جراحه القلب المفتوح:14:


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (7 فبراير 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (7 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sususordo (8 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. و أدامك" Power supply" للمنتدى...


----------



## abohmeed3000 (10 فبراير 2007)

very distinct subject and helpful for all of us 
but I want to ask a qustion
physicians use a (-----) vein from the patient's leg to make a by - pass bridge in the cronal artery
so they use a vein to do a function of blocked artery how come ? in case that specs of vein is differ of specs of artery in thicknes and elastisty
explain plz as you can

and thanxs again for your effort
regards


----------



## biomed (11 فبراير 2007)

*To abohmeed*

alsalamo 3likom

the major vien used in bypass is the saphenus vien , two or 3 viens can be useful to bypass two kinds of block , like bypass of M1 - margina or PDA or Cx
but the large arteries like LAD or RCA or LCA ... the use of those viens is not applicable so they use the mammary arteries or the Radialis 

best regards
Biomed 
palestine


----------



## abohmeed3000 (11 فبراير 2007)

thanx alot for explaining (ya abo sharak
)


----------



## Ebaa Issam Abood (15 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اسف جدا على هذا الانقطاع الطويل بسبب السفر خارج القطر .. ان شاء الله سوف اشرح شرحا مفصلاً على عمليه جراحه القلب المفتوح و كيفيه التعامل مع هذا الجهاز .
لكن احتاج الى مساحه كافيه لكي انزل الفلم .
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المسلم84 (15 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهليمه (16 مايو 2008)

مشكووووور على الموووضوع

لاني بصراحه أتمنى أعرف المزيد عن المواضيع المهمه


----------



## belal-alsharaa (17 مايو 2008)

شاكر الجميع على الموضوع الرائع وبارككم الله


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ليدي لين (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك كثيرا لهذا العطاء في موضوعك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أجمعين


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أجمعين


----------



## فداء (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ع الملف وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ليدي لين (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## العيون الدامعة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررين على هذه الجهود


----------



## zima zima (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مبدئيا احب قول شى مهم جدا
اتمنى امنيه خالصه لوجه الله تعالى ان يجزى كل شخص اضاف ولو كلمه فى موضوع ما متعلق بالمجال 
اخوانى انا كنت فى بدايه حياتى العلميه وقد هداتى لهذا المنتدى الجميل 
وصدقونى اضاف ليا الكثير فى حباتى العمليه وانا بفضل الله اصبحت مدير صيانه مستشفى شهير فى قطاع حيوى فى مصر العزيزه اعزها الله وسائر بلاد المسلمين
اختصارا للوقت
احب اضافه فكرتين واتمنى سماع الرد من اخوانى الاعزاء
1)اتمنى اضافه محادثات صوتيه حيث ان ذلك مفيد جدا فى حلقات النقاش
2)اتمنى تنظيم ندوات وتكوين رابطه للمهندسين الاجهزه الطبيه فى هذا المنتدى
وللاداره جزيل الشكر على الجهد المبذول ولجميع الزملاء الاعزاء
مهندس /عبد العظيم الدكر


----------

